
UK Brexit Party Privacy Policy - marichards
https://www.thebrexitparty.org/privacy-policy/
======
marichards
For those who think the EU has strong data privacy laws, you might want to
read what exemptions each country has.

I'm pretty confident the Brexit Party are still failing to meet privacy law,
but to see this, following the Brexit mess with Cambridge Analytica, I'm left
wondering ... did anything change?

 _Profiling – The Brexit Party aim to create and maintain a profile for each
registered voter in the UK. We will do this by merging the Electoral
Register(s) with other data that maybe lawfully available to us. For more
detailed information about this type of processing, you may wish to read the
ICO Draft framework code of practice for the use of personal data in political
campaigning. If you wish, you can ask us not to maintain a profile in your
name using the contact details above and we will take steps to remove you from
our systems._

